# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0.16.295

## SDA

Обновилась сборка третьей версии бесплатного персонального брандмауэра Comodo Firewall Pro от компании Comodo.
Третья линейка представляет улучшенный пользовательский интерфейс с расширенными настройками. Данная сборка содержит новый модуль для настройки защиты от «утечек», возможность выборочной проверки антивирусом, средства для участия в программе A-VSMART. Кроме того, улучшены алгоритмы самозащиты, обновлены настройки по умолчанию, а также исправлено несколько мелких ошибок  подробнее http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.c...ase_notes.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

